# letro as ai



## OTG85 (Sep 8, 2011)

how do I run letro as a ai?I know it has a half life of 3 days so would a dose of .25 every 3rd day be ok?

I'm running decca at 600mg ew and test at 750


----------



## toothache (Sep 8, 2011)

If .25mg e3d works for you then do it.  I personally need to dose at .5mg eod.  I'm very much gyno prone.


----------



## nikjbax1 (Sep 8, 2011)

_Is Letro safe for use during my entire 12wk cycle?_


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 8, 2011)

nikjbax1 said:


> _Is Letro safe for use during my entire 12wk cycle?_



trying to find out myself


----------



## bigpapabuff (Sep 9, 2011)

letro is very strong, I would go with aromasin during cycle.


----------



## nikjbax1 (Sep 9, 2011)

bigpapabuff said:


> letro is very strong, I would go with aromasin during cycle.


 
Starting my cycle this week and already ordered Letro. So i hope its safe.


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 9, 2011)

It's as safe as anything else you are putting into your body.  You have to be careful with the dosages.  Start small and go from there.


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 9, 2011)

CEM Store said:


> It's as safe as anything else you are putting into your body.  You have to be careful with the dosages.  Start small and go from there.


Your rat's body that is........


----------



## SwoleZilla (Sep 9, 2011)

will dry u out so watch for those signs...


----------



## Glycomann (Sep 9, 2011)

I have some Indian pharma version of it and have to take a1.25 mg supposed dose every 3 days.  if I did that with the legit stuff I would deflate and my joints would jump off my body.


----------

